
Show HN: A place for wide ranging opinions around the news - kiddz
http://thisaffects.us
======
emrgx
Discourse has devolved so much it is going to be tough getting people to
debate respectfully around different viewpoints. It might be better to recruit
a handful of people who can set the tone for these debates and then eventually
open it up for a larger community.

I agree with your sentiment about publications just rehashing the same story.
That's a large reason why I started
[http://emergentdata.co](http://emergentdata.co). It's not political focused
rather focuses on technological acceleration and large global issues like
water scarcity and mass migration. I try to curate content around a few
principles: -Try to get to the most original source -Stick to real events,
avoid speculation and hearsay -Avoid sensationalist headlines

Good luck to you.

Edit: typo

~~~
kiddz
Thanks for the good wishes. . . I agree that getting a core group of folks to
talk and set the tone is a good idea.

